# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Sibylle Eleftheriadis

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με αφορμή αυτο το τόπικ να βάλω και μερικές φωτο μιας φίλης,της  Sibylle Eleftheriadis ,του Γιάννη Ελευθεριάδη την γυναίκα ,που βρήκα κατι πολυ καλές φωτο . 
Η Ζιμπιλε είναι ενα μεγάλο ταλέντο που παρ όλο τον όγκο της οφ σίζον γιατι η αλήθεια την αρέσει πολυ το φαγητό , όσες φορές πηγαίναμε για φαγητό έτρωγε περισσότερο απο μενα και τον γιάννη , στούς αγώνες κατέβαινε πάρα πολυ καλή και συμμετρική αν και είχε ενα θέμα με την γράμωση λόγω λαιμαργίας , παρ όλα αυτα όμως πάντα κατέβαινε με άψογες αναλογίες και γράμωση στα γυναικεία όρια 

στην καλή παρουσίαση του σώματός της στην αγωνιστική σκηνή την είχε βοηθήσει και το γεγονός ότι είχε ασχοληθεί πολλα χρόνια με τον χορό η κατι τετοιο αν θυμάμε καλά και έκανε ωραίο ποζάρισμα και καλό στήσιμο σε κάθε πόζα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU



----------


## NASSER

Πραγματικά πολύ ωραία αθλήτρια, με ωραίες αναλογίες και μυικότητα. Φυσικά θεωρώ πως παρόλο την μυικότητα της, βγάζει αρκετή θηλυκότητα

----------


## grtech

Καταγωγή: Γερμανία.

Γεννηθείς στης 3 Μαΐου του 1968.

Off-season 75 κιλά.

Competition Weight: 65.5 κιλά.

Καλύτερες επιδόσεις 1ή overall νικήτρια ΒΒ γυναικών στο Int.Deutsche Championship του 2005 και του 2007.




> στην καλή παρουσίαση του σώματός της στην αγωνιστική σκηνή την είχε  βοηθήσει και το γεγονός ότι είχε ασχοληθεί πολλα χρόνια με τον χορό η  κατι τετοιο αν θυμάμε καλά και έκανε ωραίο ποζάρισμα και καλό στήσιμο σε  κάθε πόζα


 :03. Thumb up: 
Πριν το bodybuilding είχε ασχοληθεί με μπαλέτο έπειτα με ρυθμική γυμναστική και τέλος με standard και Latin χορό.



Βίντεο με το ατομικό της στο Γερμανικό πρωτάθλημα του 2005 - Kür Deutsche Meisterschaft 2005



Μυώδης αλλα με αρμονική κίνηση και ωραίες πόζες.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δυνατη αθλητρια και γεματη παντου χωρις αδυνατα σημεια.
Με το ποζαρισμα της φαινεται οτι ειχε σχεση με μπαλετο ,χορο.
Παντως ταιριαστο ζευγαρι με τον Γ Ελευθεριαδη. :01. Smile:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Απιστευτα γενετικα προσοντα παντου.Μυς και οστα.Σουπερ DNA.Επισης εχει εκτελεσει πολυ σωστα τις ασκησεις της-αν κρινω απο το υπεροχο σχημα των μυωνων της.Ποζες πολυ εντυπωσιακες ,το ιδιο και τα ρηλαξ.Εντυπωσιαστηκα τοσο ,που εσπευσα αμεσως να στειλω μυνημα χωρις ακομα να εχω δει τα βιντεο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σκληρή κατασκευή,όμορφη γυναίκα,πολυ καλος συνδυασμός  :03. Thumb up:

----------

